# Does this happen to every couple?



## Tears_Of_Blood (Sep 7, 2006)

you all know about me and my boyfriend. we have been together for 6 months now, but hes become wayy less sweet. he still says i love you. but no other sweet things really. at the beggining it seemed like he loved me way more then now. they way he acted, spoke to me, the sweet things he said, has this happened to anyone elses relationship?


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 8, 2006)

sounds like the honey moon is over!!

let him know you miss that stuff


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds as if the newness has worn off. Do you serve him with compliments and gestures? Hopefully it's just a stage he's going through.


----------



## han (Sep 8, 2006)

yes i think it happens in any long term relationship i have been with my husband nine years and we went through a little faze and almost split some thing happen and we realize how much we really meant to each other and now it's better than ever if hes still telling you he loves you then im sure he does if he starts to pull away then i would wonder


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes it's totally normal, it happened to me. It's not necessarily that he cares less, but more that he doesn't feel the need to express it all the time. Guys get lazy...talk about false advertising




Tell him that you miss it and that you would still like to hear him say sweet things. Or maybe if you say sweet things to him, he will be inspired to reciprocate.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately it's happens all the time. Guys and girls tend to take each other for granted (not always...but it does happen - and it's not meant to be on purpuse...it just happens)....meaning they just think you know and they don't have to speak or show it like they did in the beginning.

Talk to him and tell him you miss it. Also, are you backing off on how you used to treat him in the beginning?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 8, 2006)

oh lord. it is happening to me right now so I know what you mean. I hope its just a phase. If not, At least I know he loves me. But I will need for him to show it in his actions sometimes. And Since he isnt a mindreader, I will bring it to his attention that I do crave that something something sometimes.


----------



## bad cat (Sep 8, 2006)

Talk about you just knowing and they not saying. My husband says that he doesn't need to tell me all the time. I should just know by how hard he works for us and how loyal and faithful he is. Guys do just expect us to know with what they do. 6 months really isn't a long time to be together there's so much to still learn so just take your time and enjoy each others company without pushing too much.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2006)

It's definitely normal! The newness has worn off, and there's no longer a "need" to be overly sweet. Try to talk to him to let him know you miss his previous sweetness actions, and maybe he'll go back to acting like that, if even for a few.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 8, 2006)

It definitely happens all the time. I've been w/my fiance for over 3 years now and "I love you" is pretty much the only sweet thing he says on a regular basis. When I do bring it up, he says it's because I should "know" that he loves me and not have to constantly be reassured. Which I guess to an extent is true, but it's still nice to hear lovey-dovey things once in awhile.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 8, 2006)

So thanks to this post I got the courage to ask Chris if he loved me or was in love with me. He looked at me like I was a retard and went "Of course, I am in love with you. duh!". and he went back to "sleep". Men are pigs ::grins::


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's definitely normal! The newness has worn off, and there's no longer a "need" to be overly sweet. Try to talk to him to let him know you miss his previous sweetness actions, and maybe he'll go back to acting like that, if even for a few.

I agree!!


----------



## LVA (Sep 8, 2006)

yup, happened to moi too


----------



## aimyz (Sep 8, 2006)

ITs Quite normal...I think u shuld talk to him.Let him know that he shuld spice up ur romance a bit....


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep, and I find that the more I treat him to the "little" things and compliment him...the more he does it in return. I mean, he started bringing me fresh flowers home every friday just because he knows I love them!!


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah it happens to everyone I think. I've been with my boyfriend for 2 1/2 years. He doesn't treat me the way I felt like he did when we first started dating. I guess the whole "new exciting relationship" type deal wears off. It's not that he doesn't care, but he knows YOU care and he doesn't have to try to win you over. My boyfriend can still be very sweet, just not nearly as often as he use to be!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah...it happened to me too...tell him you miss the sweetness.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 10, 2006)

it goes in cycles....a week or month he will sort of be hesitating, another week or month or so he'll be all on you like white on rice. I think couples tend to come together and fall apart like the cycles of the moon effect the ocean's tide. We get closer...then are pulled farther away. Plus you only been together for 6 months, things are still sort of new so he'd bound to come back around and be all sweet 2 u again. Maybe he just is stressed out or tired...to me those seem to be the biggest affection killers for guys anyways..stress about job, school or bills will make him act all distant.


----------



## Becka (Sep 10, 2006)

I think its pretty normal too, but after 2 - 3 years have gone by, not after 6 mos.


----------



## Annia (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been with Nathan for a few years now (going on 4 years) and he still treats me the same as he did when we first met. I hope that doesn't change!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So thanks to this post I got the courage to ask Chris if he loved me or was in love with me. He looked at me like I was a retard and went "Of course, I am in love with you. duh!". and he went back to "sleep". Men are pigs ::grins:: lol thats sooooo men!
I think its normal. ofcourse its not the same as when you start dating or start. but the little things he does to you without saying anything, those things no one else would do for you, then you know he sill loves you


----------



## Ricci (Sep 11, 2006)

strange my boyf of 7 years is getting loving more and more over time


----------



## beautynista (Sep 11, 2006)

This happened to me too. It pretty much happens to everyone unless the guy is naturally an emotional and affectionate person. They're usually super sweet in the beginning so they can win you



I'ts perfectly normal, but if its really bothering you then you should speak to him about it.


----------



## selene (Sep 11, 2006)

If you can handle a little bit of cheese with a reading, go get The Five Love Languages at the library, even if you only read the first half of it. You will see that relationships appear to undergo a biological reaction in the beginning that plays itself out. Men will be as lazy as you let them be, or so it seems.


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks guys. but i guess this question doesnt really matter anymore. he dumped me.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks guys. but i guess this question doesnt really matter anymore. he dumped me. ::huge wide eyed gulp::. Whoa. Huh??!?!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh no. I'm so sorry


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm sorry...hope you feel better now


----------



## Ricci (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh gosh.. I feel sad for u xoxox

are u ok?


----------



## han (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry girl!! hope your ok lol


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it happens to most of the couples becuase for the first couple of month both partners don't each other that much so they are in a happy phase and then you start to find out things about each other and then the problems starts.


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 11, 2006)

oh, I'm sorry


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks guys. but i guess this question doesnt really matter anymore. he dumped me. You don't realize this but this is a blessing in desguise. Hang in there and keep your head up. Concenrate on School, and believe me there will be many more to chose from, even far better than him. Believe it because it is true.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree! you should be with someone who loves you and appreciates you, and he clearly was neither.


----------



## tagzii (Sep 20, 2006)

its happened to me, its just a phase guys go through. I have been with my BF for 2 &amp; half yrs, the first year he was all lovey dovey but u cant expect guys to be like that all the time, he says he loves u - u should have nothing to worry about. If its still bothering u talk 2 him &amp; tell him what u feel, honesty is always best.


----------

